# Multi-Question: New Story, collab?



## survivalisfutile (Aug 20, 2007)

Male to BBW stories are fairly hard to come by these days, sure there are the oldies an goodies in the dimensions story vault, but I'm begining to feel like there needs to be something new...

I don't want to get into writing multiply stories, im sure most of you can decern why, but its top on my list to work on after I finish the one I'm writing now... Also, I intend to use re-occurent themes and main characters (Namely Omnipotent "forces" named "Sam") for those of you have read my first posted story in the recent additions vault. Anyone pick up that ego-trip? haha

I'm not sure the communities feelings on these type of stories, M2BBW, but can assure all that they will be chaptered in such a way that you can read the plumpining of the character after they are fully female with minimal referrences to his former manhood (so, more of a BBW/XWG story).

To put these indirect thoughts into question form:

"If there was a new Male to BBW story, what would you like to see in it?"

thats assuming you'd want to see it at all of course, but hey, its all in the pursuit of of that plump female form, right? 

Also, dont be afraid to post links to your favorite M2BBW story!


----------



## VVET (Aug 20, 2007)

Yes please post your male 2 BBW story as soon as possible, thank you


----------



## Da Games Elite (Aug 26, 2007)

I have yet to read any, but the idea is appealing to say the least. I apologize if these are common themes in M to BBW stories, but I'd like the man to start out at an average size before becoming female, and then evolve from there.:eat1:


----------



## VVET (Aug 26, 2007)

I've seen one classic story line, where the guy gained 'female' fat & was 600#(?) at the 'end' and looked like a very pear-shaped woman. The author was going to continue it, butt so far hasn't.


----------



## skinnie minnie (Feb 15, 2011)

I LOVE m2bbw stories and would love to see more people writing them, but I am aware that is a fairly specialized field. Please write and post as many m2bbw stories that you can concieve of as I would love to read them. I am trying to continue my "New Woman" story and have some ideas where to take it, but I am having a very difficult time trying to find time to write. I am not sure if you are aware of it, but if you have not read the "New Woman" the first seven chapters can be found in the story archive and the following chapters can be found by searching the forum for post by "skinnie minnie'. Thanks for listening.


----------



## VVET (Feb 15, 2011)

I have posted a couple of short stories @ the [email protected] in the message section (I couldn't figure out how to get them posted in the story section)(btw they were posted about a year ago or so, I think)
Thanks for posting and letting us know how you are doing Skinnie Minnie


----------



## skinnie minnie (Feb 15, 2011)

Hi. It's good to hear from you as well. Could you possibly consider posting those stories that you wrote here on the recent additons forum? It would be nice to have them here.


----------



## Tad (Feb 15, 2011)

I wrote one -- "The Desire is Real" -- but I've never really looked at writing more. I've had a few other ideas for stories that are in this general area, but I've not really done much story writing in ages.

One thing I'd note is that there are definite sub-types of these stories. Broadly there are the positive changes (it is what the character wants, and somehow it becomes true), and the negative changes (it is forced on the character who doesn't want it, although in some of this kind the character comes to appreciate the change to some degree). Often but not always attitudes towards BBW will align with the willingness to change. Obviously there is some middle ground, but most seem to fall into one of those two camps. Those who like one kind may not be crazy about the other, so when you are talking about them, you might want to discuss what approach you like best.

(Oh, and my story is here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39878 It is broadly speaking of the 'positive' type. ETA: I just re-read it now and, saw all the typos and errors that I missed at the time--argh!)


----------



## VVET (Feb 15, 2011)

skinnie minnie said:


> Hi. It's good to hear from you as well. Could you possibly consider posting those stories that you wrote here on the recent additons forum? It would be nice to have them here.



Thanks, Just posted both of them in the recent additions forum today


----------



## skinnie minnie (Feb 18, 2011)

Thanks VVET. I will check them out! Can't wait actually!


----------



## Lou Grant (Feb 19, 2011)

One thing to keep in mind is that the more qualifiers you add on to what is already a pretty specific story type request the less you'll end up finding.



Tad said:


> I wrote one -- "The Desire is Real" -- but I've never really looked at writing more. I've had a few other ideas for stories that are in this general area, but I've not really done much story writing in ages.
> 
> One thing I'd note is that there are definite sub-types of these stories. Broadly there are the positive changes (it is what the character wants, and somehow it becomes true), and the negative changes (it is forced on the character who doesn't want it, although in some of this kind the character comes to appreciate the change to some degree). Often but not always attitudes towards BBW will align with the willingness to change. Obviously there is some middle ground, but most seem to fall into one of those two camps. Those who like one kind may not be crazy about the other, so when you are talking about them, you might want to discuss what approach you like best.
> 
> (Oh, and my story is here: http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=39878 It is broadly speaking of the 'positive' type. ETA: I just re-read it now and, saw all the typos and errors that I missed at the time--argh!)




As to the OP's concern about the community's feelings toward this type of story...well I can't really answer that, but the guidelines are up for viewing in the Recent Additions forum (always have been), if the story meets the guidelines then you're golden.


----------



## VVET (Feb 19, 2011)

Lou I discovered that I should have put those on a couple of stories of mine. I couldn't figure out how to add them after I already posted them,


----------



## Lou Grant (Feb 19, 2011)

It's not to be figured out since you can't (after a certain amount of time anyway). But not to worry, that's what us editors are here for.



VVET said:


> Lou I discovered that I should have put those on a couple of stories of mine. I couldn't figure out how to add them after I already posted them,


----------

